
Ask HN: SSL Certificate with TLS 1.0 Support - iosonofuturista
I know TLS 1.0 is totally deprecated, but I have a costumer with an ancient SAP version, that only supports TLS 1.0.<p>I need to buy a SSL cert so that SAP can call a SOAP Webservice on my side. Every provider I see, no longer supports TLS 1.0.<p>Does anyone know a provider that will give me a TLS 1.0 SSL cert?<p>And before you recommend upgrading it on the costumer side, this is a division of a 600K workers multinational. Asking to upgrade the HR system on their side is completely out of the question.<p>Thanks a lot, ladies and gents.
======
swehr
You seem to be confused about the difference between a protocol and an object
(digital certificate). SSL/TLS is a protocol and both can use the same
certificates. See this link for further explanation:
[https://www.sslsupportdesk.com/clearing-confusion-tls-ssl-
ce...](https://www.sslsupportdesk.com/clearing-confusion-tls-ssl-certificates-
are-the-same-thing/)

~~~
iosonofuturista
Head meet desk!!

Yes of course, got confused by several articles by cert re sellers claiming to
have disabled TLS 1.0 & 1.1.

Forced the protocol on Nginx seems to be working fine now.

Thank you very much for pointing me in the right direction!

